# Trails that are never open..



## canobie#1 (Nov 26, 2013)

What are some trails at any mountain that just seem to never be open?  

Two words from me. Avenger- Attitash


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 26, 2013)

The trail under the Top Ridge triple chair at Gore. I've only been lucky enough to ski it once.


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 26, 2013)

Caveat; only been to Burke maybe 12x

birches and jungle (open once while I was there)


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Surgarloaf Snowfields.


----------



## cannonist (Nov 26, 2013)

SR-   Bim's Whim
        Chutzpa (looks like this is gonna change)

Loon- Triple Trouble 

Waterville-  Boneyard
                  Lower Bs 
                  Express


----------



## KevinF (Nov 26, 2013)

Tramline at Cannon.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 26, 2013)

whiteface -- blazers bluff


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 26, 2013)

cannonist said:


> SR-   Bim's Whim
> Chutzpa (looks like this is gonna change)
> 
> Loon- Triple Trouble
> ...


Express at WV has been removed from the map


Also, double dipper and flume at killington..


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2013)

K 27 top to bottom it opens but not usually to good snowy conditions to snow storm but holy shi$ steep.


----------



## k123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Annapurna at Hunter


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> K 27 top to bottom it opens but not usually to good snowy conditions to snow storm but holy shi$ steep.



Scotty, K27 Has been open for many years for quite a while. AnnaPurna/Westway are the 2 that are rarely open.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 26, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> Scotty, K27 Has been open for many years for quite a while. AnnaPurna/Westway are the 2 that are rarely open.



Purna and Westway both open, but rarely in the same year. They will choose one or the other that gets the snowmaking.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 26, 2013)

hardball at SR as well


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 26, 2013)

^thats one of the trails they expanded this year.  Hopefully it'll open more.
Flume and double dipper need to open more at killington!!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 26, 2013)

The slides Whiteface

Jungle and the birches are always open when i have been to Burke as well as the snowfields at Sugarloaf.
when I used the ski SR Bim's whim was open 80% of the time


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 26, 2013)

^you must go right after pow days if bims whim


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 26, 2013)

Pico: Upper A-Slope never seems to be open.

Killington: They just took it off the map, but I don't think I'd ever seen Interceptor officially open. I've also never seen Rendezvous open, although it's a useless trail anyway.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Flume and double dipper need to open more at killington!!



Double Dipper (lower) usually opens every year although it's not usually #1 on the hit list with the guns. Yes the year before last it didn't open. That had more to do with constantly having to resurface the rest of the mountain because of weather, snowmaking requirements for the Dew Tour didn't help either. Otherwise they blow snow on it every year.

Flume has no snowmaking & is at the whims of mother nature.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 27, 2013)

I second Tramline at Cannon. I think it needs three feet of snow to be skiable and not ruin your rock skis.

Sugarloaf snowfields are usually open during the first 2 weeks of March. If it's been snowing in February, it's on.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 27, 2013)

millerm277 said:


> Pico: Upper A-Slope never seems to be open.
> 
> Killington: They just took it off the map, but I don't think I'd ever seen Interceptor officially open. I've also never seen Rendezvous open, although it's a useless trail anyway.


Rendezvous is open usually in feb.  I skied it not long ago.


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 27, 2013)

At Jay:
Sis Boom Bah - This was open so infrequently they took it off the trail map
Center section of Northwest Passage


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 27, 2013)

Robin's Run at Smuggs is open more than the other trails mentioned but it is an awesome trail and it's disappointing when Liftline, Freefall, and Black Hole are open but it's not.


----------



## dmc (Nov 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> K 27 top to bottom it opens but not usually to good snowy conditions to snow storm but holy shi$ steep.



K27 is always open...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> K27 is always open...



Yes it is but I can only ski it after nice amount of natural has fallen.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 27, 2013)

JPTracker said:


> At Jay:
> Sis Boom Bah - This was open so infrequently they took it off the trail map
> Center section of Northwest Passage


Yep, the two most wind swept parts of the mtn. Sis-boom-ba would have a 8 foot deep drift on the right side and be blown down to coral on the left.


----------



## dmc (Nov 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Yes it is but I can only ski it after nice amount of natural has fallen.




But the thread is "Trails that never open"....   And it is open most of the year...

Why can't you ski it?  Is it too challenging for you?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 27, 2013)

Throw Upper Giant Killer at Pico in there as well.


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 27, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Yep, the two most wind swept parts of the mtn. Sis-boom-ba would have a 8 foot deep drift on the right side and be blown down to coral on the left.



It's interesting that on Jay's web site the picture in the Mountain tile is Sis Boom Bah.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 27, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Throw Upper Giant Killer at Pico in there as well.



Great run


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 27, 2013)

JPTracker said:


> At Jay:
> Sis Boom Bah - This was open so infrequently they took it off the trail map
> Center section of Northwest Passage



Out of curiosity, where is sis-boom-bah?  I presume they took it off the map because it challenged their ability to be "100%"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skifree (Nov 27, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Great run



+1


----------



## Edd (Nov 27, 2013)

Flying Monkey at SR. I read that it's open sometimes but I have the worst luck catching it without a rope up.


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 27, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Out of curiosity, where is sis-boom-bah?  I presume they took it off the map because it challenged their ability to be "100%"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When you get off the Tram go right toward the Face and Tuckerman Chutes. Keep going straight past the entrances and it brings you down to Northway. In the picture on the web site you can see the fence by the entrance to Big Jay. This trail is actually part of the Long Trail.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 27, 2013)

The Killington pico interconnect. Every time I've been at k its been closed


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> The Killington pico interconnect. Every time I've been at k its been closed



Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 27, 2013)

Edd said:


> Flying Monkey at SR. I read that it's open sometimes but I have the worst luck catching it without a rope up.



Flying Monkey is open frequently midwinter, so you must just have bad timing. Bims Whim was brought up earlier in this thread and is also open frequently. Chutzpah and Hard Ball are probably open the least frequently at Sunday River, followed by Ruby Palace.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> But the thread is "Trails that never open"....   And it is open most of the year...
> 
> Why can't you ski it?  Is it too challenging for you?


Deep moguls I not good at . It is an awesome trail though.


----------



## dmc (Nov 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Deep moguls I not good at . It is an awesome trail though.



You need to know how to ski it... I can show you..  Piece of cake


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 27, 2013)

JPTracker said:


> It's interesting that on Jay's web site the picture in the Mountain tile is Sis Boom Bah.



Really? I thought that picture was Vermonter with a view of Green Beret and Valhalla.  It seems like it is showing skier's right from the tram.  Am I totally off?


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 27, 2013)

When I was a kid growing up skiing Gore (1980s/90s), Upper Darby and Lower Steilhang were almost always closed.  Later on they started making snow on the latter at times and now they may do so more regularly....I have hardly gone in recent years though.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 27, 2013)

kcyanks1 said:


> When I was a kid growing up skiing Gore (1980s/90s), Upper Darby and Lower Steilhang were almost always closed.  Later on they started making snow on the latter at times and now they may do so more regularly....I have hardly gone in recent years though.



Yeah, they make snow on Lower Steilhang and it's open all the time now. Upper Darby is still rarely open (and kind of short now that the Lies construction cut the top off). 

The Cure and A.O.A. at West Mountain are never open.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 27, 2013)

A trail is only closed when there is no snow!


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 27, 2013)

kcyanks1 said:


> Really? I thought that picture was Vermonter with a view of Green Beret and Valhalla.  It seems like it is showing skier's right from the tram.  Am I totally off?


Wrong picture.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 27, 2013)

Couple of comments on trails listed.   Got to ski Triple Trouble at Loon last March.  It was the 1st time I had seen it open since the early 70's and really enjoyed it.  Tramline at Cannon was also open that weekend but didn't venture on to it, but I did hit Middle Hard Scrabble for the 1st time.  I've had some great times on K-27 at Hunter, Westway (44) is the one I'd like to see open more often.  Skied Flume at Killington 2 weekends in a row last spring.  Haven't been able to ski Freefall or Madonna Lift Line the last few times I was at Smuggs.  Hoping to hit South Bowl at Mt Snow, and the glades off the top of Okemo this coming winter as they have been closed everytime I went to those places.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 27, 2013)

KevinF said:


> Tramline at Cannon.



If I see this open this season, I will drop everything and head to Cannon!  I've always wanted to ski it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinF (Nov 27, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> If I see this open this season, I will drop everything and head to Cannon!  I've always wanted to ski it.



The only way I would bother skiing Tramline is if I had somebody elses skis to ruin on it.  It does look like an awesome fun trail if it was located on one of New England's snowier mountains (i.e., Stowe, Jay), but it's not.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 27, 2013)

JPTracker said:


> Wrong picture.
> 
> View attachment 9640



Thanks!


----------



## Zand (Nov 27, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> If I see this open this season, I will drop everything and head to Cannon!  I've always wanted to ski it.



Been there once when it's open and skiied it in case I never caught it open again. If you go and it's open, bring skis you don't love unless you're ready to air it out over every cliff. After those are over it's a great run to the bottom because of the low traffic, but you definitely have to hate your skis to ski the top. 

To me, if there's enough snow to open Tramline, that just means that, right next door, Kinsman is probably off the hook.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 27, 2013)

Nothing in my experience as a passholder both East and West has compared to Alta 0 in Jackson. Been open maybe 3-4 days total over the past seven years, almost all of which were during one epic year.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Zand said:


> Been there once when it's open and skiied it in case I never caught it open again. If you go and it's open, bring skis you don't love unless you're ready to air it out over every cliff. After those are over it's a great run to the bottom because of the low traffic, but you definitely have to hate your skis to ski the top.
> 
> To me, if there's enough snow to open Tramline, that just means that, right next door, Kinsman is probably off the hook.


How is kinsman glade?  Is it steep too?  I never here a lot about it, kinda seems to be over shadowed by everything else.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Nothing in my experience as a passholder both East and West has compared to Alta 0 in Jackson. Been open maybe 3-4 days total over the past seven years, almost all of which were during one epic year.


Agreed haven't been to Jackson yet ,but Alta and Snowbird crazy steeps, snow snow big mountains I need to back.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 27, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> How is kinsman glade?  Is it steep too?  I never here a lot about it, kinda seems to be over shadowed by everything else.



Steep is subjective, but overall Id say its a bit lower angle than Tramline. Easy to travel to far right though IME if you aren't to familiar.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 27, 2013)

Where is sis boom bah on a trail map? I've searched trail maps from the 2000's and 1990's and can't find it


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 27, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Where is sis boom bah on a trail map? I've searched trail maps from the 2000's and 1990's and can't find it



Its on the 2003 map. Trail # 33

http://skimap.org/data/202/260/1284596082.jpg


----------



## kcyanks1 (Dec 2, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Nothing in my experience as a passholder both East and West has compared to Alta 0 in Jackson. Been open maybe 3-4 days total over the past seven years, almost all of which were during one epic year.



Not on the map really, to the extent that matters.  I took a scary fall on that but thankfully was okay.  Somehow caught my ski despite moving quite carefully and then tumbled down.  I lost my glasses (despite having goggles) and somehow my cousin found them.  Did it again after but was quite nervous the whole way down.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 2, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Also, double dipper and flume at killington..



_Seriously.....?_


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Like I'm totally cereal


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 2, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> ^thats one of the trails they expanded this year.  Hopefully it'll open more.
> Flume and double dipper need to open more at killington!!



Both of these trails are open many many times a year, especially flume.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 2, 2013)

Double Dipper is a groomed snowmaking trail that is normally open from late December to mid April.  It is only closed after a major icing event.

Flume is an ungroomed, natural snow trail that is usually open from late December to mid March, except for melt outs or sheet ice conditions.


----------



## Brad J (Dec 2, 2013)

Hair ball at Widcat


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lets throw Hot Shot from Gunstock in this too


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 5, 2014)

Black Magic at Magic. Granted it needs a TON of snow for it to fill in the landings for all the ledges. I poached it a few times last year after the Ski The East event and it was a lot of fun. The most challenging trail on the map I would say but most people have never skied it.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Black Magic at Magic. Granted it needs a TON of snow for it to fill in the landings for all the ledges. I poached it a few times last year after the Ski The East event and it was a lot of fun. The most challenging trail on the map I would say but most people have never skied it.



I skied it once with my oldest son and believe it was open.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Brad J said:


> Hair ball at Widcat


I skied a closed Hairball last year after 28" of powder fell on no base. Bad idea. Serious billygoating to get down in one piece.
 This year I'll add 3/4s of the trails at Burke to this never open list (incls trail with snowmaking capability) :???:.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I skied it once with my oldest son and believe it was open.



Must have been a great powder day!


----------



## whitemtn27 (Jan 6, 2014)

Killington - Valley Plunge, Touchdown - would be nice to have an end-of-day option to the bottom of Skyeship other than Great Eastern.  Saw a kid tumble end over end down (closed) Valley Plunge last week and get his ticket yanked by an ambassador for his troubles.

Jiminy Peak - Upper Liftline, Upper Exhibition - looks like they have not even been clearing the brush from these the last few years, but they are still on the map.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 6, 2014)

whitemtn27 said:


> Killington - Valley Plunge



The upper section of Valley Plunge is often open & is fun to ski. I think they keep the lower section closed for safety reasons, it does dump you out right on the main trail to the gondola. Very easy to hit someone traversing to the gondola. Must have been a few accidents there because years ago the lower section was often open also.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't really see the appeal to valley plunge. It's a normal black with normal pitch for its difficulty and short overall length. 

Seems like people want to ski it now because it's a forbidden fruit of sorts, but when it was regularly open, would you really want to ski all the way to the Gondi on almost completely flat terrain for this trail?


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't really see the appeal to valley plunge. It's a normal black with normal pitch for its difficulty and short overall length.
> 
> Seems like people want to ski it now because it's a forbidden fruit of sorts, but when it was regularly open, would you really want to ski all the way to the Gondi on almost completely flat terrain for this trail?



It's not flat, it's a nice stroll.  Home Run is a fun trail. 

Valley plunge is awesome.  Nobody is ever on it and there's always some fresh pow when it's open.  I have seen the bottom used before, but not last season.  It disappoints me to see that they closed that funky piece of lower juggernaut.  It was another popular run to the bottom when it was open and groomed.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 7, 2014)

Most everything @ Powder Ridge LOL


----------



## bigbog (Jan 7, 2014)

Flying Monkey @SR.....


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 7, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Most everything @ Powder Ridge LOL



If you bring your fat boards you'll float over everything, even the blues.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 8, 2014)

LOL

Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 8, 2014)

whitemtn27 said:


> Jiminy Peak - Upper Liftline, Upper Exhibition - looks like they have not even been clearing the brush from these the last few years, but they are still on the map.



They were both open last year after a big snow, but yeah, not open often.


----------



## ceo (Jan 8, 2014)

Jill Poke at Sugarloaf I've never seen open, and it's always half bare even when the rest of the mountain has tons of snow. Must be something about the wind patterns there (right below the Whiffletree upper terminal). (And it's kind of a goofy trail name even by Sugarloaf standards.)


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Wilisiams trail at Mount Sunapee


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 8, 2014)

The Bowl at Sterling Forest!


----------



## Sacadelic_Skier (Oct 12, 2016)

binder ext
sugarloaf


----------



## dlague (Oct 12, 2016)

We talked about this one on anther thread but Triple Take at Ragged.  Some claim to have been on it but I rarely see it open.


----------



## dlague (Oct 12, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> What are some trails at any mountain that just seem to never be open?
> 
> Two words from me. Avenger- Attitash



I have skied Attitash 4 times one time per year over the past 4.  Every time we have been there that trail has been open - scrapped off and fast as firk!  Especially he initial headwall.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 12, 2016)

I've only skied it once with snowmaking coverage on it and once very a very thin layer of natural snow. 

As for triple take, it's usually open when the top of not too shabby is open. Triple take has some major, steep drops that require a lot of base so it makes sense.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 12, 2016)

spruce cliffs when it was on the map.


----------



## machski (Oct 12, 2016)

skifastr said:


> spruce cliffs when it was on the map.



Thus why it is no longer on the map.  Skied it several times (if you want to call that skiing), more like leave your base material on the rocks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2016)

Avenger was open last year even in the worst of seasons. Basically only half of it as that was as far as the guns on it could cover.  

IMO the trail should be a top priority for getting open wall to wall. It's a pretty great steep cruiser (Would be an even better bump run) and could absorb a lot of skier traffic.  It seems to be one of the last trails that sees snowmaking each season. I think it should be a priority for Christmas week.


----------



## dlague (Oct 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Avenger was open last year even in the worst of seasons. Basically only half of it as that was as far as the guns on it could cover.
> 
> IMO the trail should be a top priority for getting open wall to wall. It's a pretty great steep cruiser (Would be an even better bump run) and could absorb a lot of skier traffic.  It seems to be one of the last trails that sees snowmaking each season. I think it should be a priority for Christmas week.



That will never be a bump trail because lots of race training is done on that trail.  Every time I was there that was the case.  No gates just training.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2016)

Maybe most years. Last year not from what I saw. Illusion was the race trail. But my experience at Attitash is very limited. It's only a bad weather change of pace place for me from Wildcat. 2 days a year maybe.  They ever replace the summit triple and maybe that changes


----------



## Jully (Oct 12, 2016)

When Attitash hosts Super G training for NH youth race leagues they do it on that trail too. There are gates that I've seen before too. Not that they couldn't bump it up in between... but yeah.


----------



## skixc2 (Oct 19, 2016)

I agree with Triple Take and Not Too Shabby at Ragged.  Here's some others:
Liftline @ Attitash (Bear Side, Abinakee Quad)
Upper Galloping Goose and Lostbo @ Black Mtn. (NH)
Twister @ Abenaki (Wolfeboro, NH)
Chunnel and Juggernaut Too @ Killington
YOOYM @ Whaleback


----------



## ExtremeRyan (Nov 24, 2016)

Upper Goat and Upper Lookout at Stowe

Undercut at Loon

Hard Ball at Sunday River


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 28, 2016)

I feel like the judge and nor'easter at K haven't been open in years


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 28, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> I feel like the judge and nor'easter at K haven't been open in years



Guessing you mean The Jug. But I've skied that every season, it just takes a while to open on natural snow and the South Ridge is a neglected area.

Nor'easter at K I have no idea what that trail is so you may be right!

Flume while it does open is rarely open when I'm at Killington. Also noticed Juggernaut, which I last skied probably at the age of 10, is now a BLUE Square?? How does a trail with an average 1% grade achieve a blue square rating? Most likely because of the aerobic factor of skating on miles upon miles of flats?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 29, 2016)

Lol! He's talking about The Judge and Nor'easter over in Northeast Passage, off the Hawks Nest mid-station.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 29, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Lol! He's talking about The Judge and Nor'easter over in Northeast Passage, off the Hawks Nest mid-station.



Where's the finger on the nose emoji when you need it? 

There used to be some good blacks off of sunshine that were lost when the lift was chopped


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 29, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Also noticed Juggernaut, which I last skied probably at the age of 10, is now a BLUE Square?? How does a trail with an average 1% grade achieve a blue square rating? Most likely because of the aerobic factor of skating on miles upon miles of flats?



lmao. I used to think that should be part of any ski off, not because of difficulty but more so to test your physical stamina and endurance of your triceps.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2017)

Lots of bumping going on

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## moresnow (Oct 15, 2017)

That's what she said.


----------

